# which one do u think?? drivers



## super-moo (Apr 20, 2006)

which one do u think is best:
Taylormade R540XD graphite flex shaft good condition orr
Titleist 983K HcR (Hot Face) Grafalloy ProLite shaft, Graphite, Regular flex. 
Titleist Full Cord grip good condition. 
Which one would you go for if they are the same price??
ta


----------



## fuzzyjr (Apr 25, 2006)

Spend the extra coupla bucks and get the Titleist 904T. Much better driver than either of those two. But between those two go with the R580.


----------



## rustyb42 (May 29, 2006)

super-moo said:


> which one do u think is best:
> Taylormade R540XD graphite flex shaft good condition orr
> Titleist 983K HcR (Hot Face) Grafalloy ProLite shaft, Graphite, Regular flex.
> Titleist Full Cord grip good condition.
> ...


if you are serious about your golf then you can get neither of these as they are both being outlined by the R&A, Try and go for something slightly newer and LEGAL

I would recommend the Callaway 454


----------

